# 12 volt heat bulb/mat



## gary22 (Jan 21, 2007)

hi all, is it possible to get a 12 volt heat bulb or heat mat? i found a thermostat that works very well and accurate, but its 12 volts. any ideas? i have a thermostat that is 12 volt power supply, but i want a heat mat or heat bulb that works off a 12 volt supply, all standard bulbs are 240 volts (mains power) if i can find any anywhere it could make things a lot easier and cheaper as these stats are only about 8 quid and work at 5c to 30c and are accurate to half a degree.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

halogen spotlamp bulb.. the type you use in low voltage downlighters and similar, or if you need more powerfull (they are only usually 50watt) then you can get spotlight bulbs for cars that go all the way up to 120Watt... 
EDIT: how much current can the thermostat pass? dont want to overload it and burn it out.. places to get the bulbs would be halfords / focus / motorworld / mfi...etc..etc..


----------



## mushroom supersnake (Feb 21, 2007)

hi, I want to make a 12v powered vivarium to go in my campervan to suit my royal python- be interested also to know where i can obtain 12v heatmat and thermostat , or if anyone has experiences running a viv from a 12v battery via an inverter.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The thermostat you are on about can operate a relay which you would have connected to the mains supply, ie the stat is ran off a 12v adapter and the heat is powered from mains.


----------



## Dizaster66 (Jan 28, 2007)

reptiles-ink said:


> The thermostat you are on about can operate a relay which you would have connected to the mains supply, ie the stat is ran off a 12v adapter and the heat is powered from mains.


Thats what im going to doing 

Ive just ordered a 240V Relay board that is going to be driven by a 12v thermostat circuit.

Im also looking at this 8 channel relay board, to see if I can drive it from 8 seperate thermostats (the £5 ones from maplin).
But thats another project for another day.


I have also seen on the EPE Magazine no 1 hobby electronics magazine site in thier back issues a 4 channel reptile thermostat . The can sell the PCB , you just buy the component and build it.

Hope this helps you 

dIZZY


----------



## mushroom supersnake (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, the 12v thermostatic switch on the quasar site is exactly the sort of thing i'm looking for, thanks.

However, I still need to find a 12volt heat source ( mat, lamp ) for my viv that i can connect to this thermoswitch & economically power from a car battery for several days away from mains supply without having to recharge it. i'd rather not have to step 12v up to 240 via inverter to run , say a 30w heat mat 
any ideas appreciated.


----------

